# Dirtiest Hotels 2010



## Xue Sheng (Jan 25, 2010)

Asia

Canada

Europe

France

Italy

USA

United Kingdom
http://www.tripadvisor.com/DirtyHotels-g186216


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 25, 2010)

I had a look at the UK ones, what was really odd was there were loads of reviews slating the hotels saying how dirty they were, staff horrible etc but there were also one or two saying the place was nice! Either they were placed by the hotel owners lol or some people have really low standards!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 25, 2010)

I can add the Days Inn in Chattanooga TN to the list. You never sleep alone there.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm scared to death to sleep in hotels now, what with the bedbug epidemic sweeping the nation. I swear, I'm going to start wrapping myself in Saran Wrap before I leave the house each day.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 25, 2010)

Now that's an idea for a photoshoot.....


----------



## crushing (Jan 25, 2010)

I should have known when this thread wasn't in After Dark that it wasn't THAT kind of 'dirty', which may change Bob's mind about a photoshoot.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 25, 2010)

Bob, I hereby make the promise that when I have lost all the weight I want to lose, I will post of photo of myself up on MT. That will happen sometime in May, I think.

However, in this photo I will not be wrapped in cling film, nor will I be wrestling in pudding or washing a muscle car wearing only a white T shirt and thong panties.


----------



## Drac (Jan 25, 2010)

Jenny_in_ Chino said:
			
		

> I'm going to start wrapping myself in Saran Wrap before I leave the house each day.


 



Bob Hubbard said:


> Now that's an idea for a photoshoot.....


 


Jenny_in_Chico said:


> Bob, I hereby make the promise that when I have lost all the weight I want to lose, I will post of photo of myself up on MT. That will happen sometime in May, I think.
> 
> However, in this photo I will not be wrapped in cling film, nor will I be wrestling in pudding or washing a muscle car wearing only a white T shirt and thong panties.


 
Still its something to look forward too...


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 25, 2010)

I might reconsider the pudding option.


----------



## Drac (Jan 25, 2010)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> I might reconsider the pudding option.


 
Chocolate or Vanilla???


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 25, 2010)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> I might reconsider the pudding option.


 
Deal!!


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 25, 2010)

Drac said:


> Chocolate or Vanilla???


 
Probably tapioca to disguise any remaining cellulite.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 25, 2010)

I dunno, you said you were sending a pic with your SM but it was missing...I blame the postal inspectors. 

Anyway, I'm good at removing minor imperfections in photoshop. Shoot with me if the chance comes up. I promise good pictures and no dirty hotel.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 25, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I dunno, you said you were sending a pic with your SM but it was missing...I blame the postal inspectors.
> 
> Anyway, I'm good at removing minor imperfections in photoshop. Shoot with me if the chance comes up. I promise good pictures and *no dirty hotel*.


 
You sure know how to sweet talk a woman.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey, I'm classy! 

Plus, cheap fleabag hotels have terrible backdrops, wrinkled sheets, and cramped bathrooms.  The later makes it hard to properly light the bubble bath. (and members of the DK and the DP saw those shots, lol)


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 25, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Hey, I'm classy!
> 
> Plus, cheap fleabag hotels have terrible backdrops, wrinkled sheets, and cramped bathrooms. The later makes it hard to properly light the bubble bath. (*and members of the DK and the DP saw those shots,* lol)


 
What? You lost me here, bubba. I'm confused.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jan 25, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I can add the Days Inn in Chattanooga TN to the list. You never sleep alone there.


you mean the one downtown? I started to stay there. My key wouldn't work,I saw the inside of the room next to it,waited 30 min for the guy at the desk to get off phone before I lost it with him and demanded a refund and a room across town!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 25, 2010)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> What? You lost me here, bubba. I'm confused.


Dark Kingdom on the Dead Parrott



Gary Crawford said:


> you mean the one downtown? I started to stay there. My key wouldn't work,I saw the inside of the room next to it,waited 30 min for the guy at the desk to get off phone before I lost it with him and demanded a refund and a room across town!



I think it was the one by Lookout Mountain. Can I repeat, I -hate- bedbugs. I still feel dirty when I think of staying there.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 25, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Dark Kingdom on the Dead Parrott


 
Ohhhhhh...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 26, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Hey, I'm classy!
> 
> Plus, cheap fleabag hotels have terrible backdrops, wrinkled sheets, and cramped bathrooms. The later makes it hard to properly light the bubble bath.


 
Is this the voice of experience or just something a friend told you?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 26, 2010)

Being without a dedicated studio at the moment, hotel rooms make a good option for boudoir shoots. I've read a fair number of discussions on techniques, and what to look for in a hotel.   Certain things are encouraged. Safe, clean, quiet, updated.  A shower with grime in it or a cracked tile, a bed sheet with stains, wallpaper pulling off the wall, all add distracting elements in the shot...not to mention make you wonder about the upkeep.

One other thing....never sleep on the topper....it's rarely washed and often quite...ah...stained.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 26, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> One other thing....never sleep on the topper....it's rarely washed and often quite...ah...stained.


 
The first thing I do when I rent a hotel room is remove the bedspread and kick it into the corner. The mere thought of touching it makes my skin crawl. 

The second thing I do is take my gun out of my case and put it on my nightstand.


----------

